
We need to act fast to protect the open internet in India - rahuldottech
https://foundation.mozilla.org/en/campaigns/india-intermediary-liability-campaign/
======
thrwaway69
I don't think anything will change for now but until then, does anyone know of
projects that provide internet access over sms?

Should require sms stitching and burst sending on client with backend using
twilio or something similar for sms automation.

Basic services like maps, bus schedules, organizing events, and reading web
pages should be doable. Would be interesting to implement.

